# 1964 GTO 389



## JCGTO (May 30, 2021)

I just picked 1964 GTO not running for 5 years. The distributor is missing so now searching for a restored replacement which has been difficult to find. The auto parts rep said to go with a new one and shop online for it. Well, there are so many options and different price ranges ( $50.00 to $490.00) that I have no idea what to chose. My goal is just to get it running and cruise PCH with family. Note, I am a newbie to the classic car world. I've narrowed it down to these three options. Any help suggestions, recommendations would be appreciated. 

Original Parts Group offered the MSD (RED) Ready to Run (I wanted BLUE or BLACK, not RED) $490.00
EBAY - Petronix (Big Cap, BLUE) $260.00
HEI Performance DUI TRI Power (Big Cap, BLACK) $230.00 

Thank you in advance.

JC


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome ....
this is a bit of a touchy conversation ....
a few things come to mind ....
are you wanting a stock look ,,,,say matching numbers,,,, look
thru 66 the distributor bodys were cast iron and had a n aluminum tag around the middle with build date and part number
often missing,,
adding an after market HEI distributor will require a little wiring update ,,, and be the most dependable,,,
order the hei wiring kit from LECTRIC LIMITED .... gap your plugs at 42
tripower has interferance issue with large cap HEI
daves dui small cap distributors are great ... he used to special tune em for your applicationalso..

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

JCGTO said:


> I just picked 1964 GTO not running for 5 years. The distributor is missing so now searching for a restored replacement which has been difficult to find. The auto parts rep said to go with a new one and shop online for it. Well, there are so many options and different price ranges ( $50.00 to $490.00) that I have no idea what to chose. My goal is just to get it running and cruise PCH with family. Note, I am a newbie to the classic car world. I've narrowed it down to these three options. Any help suggestions, recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Original Parts Group offered the MSD (RED) Ready to Run (I wanted BLUE or BLACK, not RED) $490.00
> EBAY - Petronix (Big Cap, BLUE) $260.00
> ...



We take it you have mechanical skills?

Be aware, Pontiac is not an inexpensive make to work with like Chevy or Ford, so be aware of this. Parts, both used, NOS, and aftermarket can be costly. Trying to maintain originality is always the more expensive route and some parts cannot be had.

You can find a lot of info on this site by using the "Search Community" search engine at the top of the page. Check out the assorted recommended books and manuals you will need if you plan on familiarizing yourself with Pontiac's in general, and servicing your car. Click on the link here:









FAQ - General: GTO and Pontiac Reference Sources


Surprised this has not been brought up - a suggested reading list for us Pontiac enthusiasts. Let's list any books, journals, factory literature, CD's, or other printed materials tht may be of value. And, it does not have to necessarily be Pontiac specific if it can be applied to out hobby...




www.gtoforum.com





You will find many upgrades that make sense and can make your car safer. Many of these upgrades don't necessarily hurt value as people look for these if you decide to sell, just always keep the original take-off parts and stick them in a corner should a buyer want to revert back to original specs.

Be aware that with Covid-19 BS, parts supplies are way behind and some can take months to get - so this may affect your choices.

As pointed out by *BLK69JUDGE*, there are many options. Original was points. These work just fine if you know how to work with them and adjust them. Check your local auto parts store as many carry rebuilt Cardone distributors which are inexpensive and may be what you want to get the engine running - if they can get one.

Electronic type distributors are your next choice, but a few things you need to know as pointed out. The "big cap" HEI types can cause interference problems if in the future you install a tri-power set-up, they will hit. So you want a "small cap" just like a points distributor. Most, but not all, electronic distributors need a 12 Volt power source to run correctly. The factory points, like your car, uses a resistor wire so as not to burn up the points. This has to be addressed in one form or another - again a search of the forum will provide some insight and options. Some distributors use the coil in cap, while others use a stand alone coil like points do. You want to match coil to distributor selection/brand.

Summit and Rock Auto are good resources and Summit offers free shipping over $100.00 and it does not take much to hit $100.00.

So you have options. Just do the research and ask questions.


----------



## JCGTO (May 30, 2021)

Scott & Pontiac Jim - thank you both for your knowledge and recommendations. Much appreciated. Have A Great Memorial Day!


----------



## JCGTO (May 30, 2021)

Re: GTO Distributor (4 barrel) 

I found a rebuilt Cardone ($85.00) points distributor and a rebuilt HEI distributor ($139.00 *larger cap). Although the distributor was missing there was an * large cap with an ACCEL HEI SUPER COIL under the hood when I purchased it. Q, is the wiring the same for both rebuilt original point distributors vs rebuilt HEI distributors? If so, should I stick with HEI? 

I know you guys went into detail but wanted to check in one more time. 

Thank you, 

JC


----------

